# MorphX.PAL.XBOX360-SLV



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2010)

There have been a handful of other interesting games released and not posted here but that should be sorted at some point in the next day or so.

<b>MorphX.PAL.XBOX360-SLV</b>

According to the NFO and ABGX the game only lacks Japanese region compatibility (US and PAL are good to go). Do note the game is not supposed to be released in Europe until the 17th of September (Amazon and gamefaqs) and Amazon says US release on the 28th of September. SLV are a longstanding group on the 360 but they do have a couple of bad releases to their name- whether this is a reviewer release, limited region release or just a release held back for timing purposes remains to be seen (nothing as of yet on the scene).

This game is one in the increasingly large amount of games we are seeing that were sourced from Russian or eastern European developers, this one comes to use via Buka Entertainment who have been around in one form or another for quite a while now. The game was originally titled "the swarm" and indeed appears to have been released as such on the PC at some point (where it got the odd thumbs up from some reviewers).

Gamefaqs blurb:
In MorphX, players navigate an alien-infested Red Square in Moscow, shown under the effects of a nuclear catastrophe. The game features a unique adaptive combat system, where players awaken in an alien laboratory and will choose throughout the game to either enhance their performance with alien DNA that increases attributes like stamina and health, or retain their humanity - and standard abilities - to fight the invading forces. While searching for an antidote to cure their allies against the alien mutation, players will solve DNA mini-games and puzzles for the option to absorb new abilities and become more adept at fighting tougher enemies. Players can then build and change alien DNA chains to improve different abilities like harvested energy from the bodies of defeated enemies, increased regeneration rate, enhanced vision or develop physical manifestations with access to energy weapons and sharp claws. Players can use a variety of weapons-including firearms, clubs, plasma projectors and grenades-for melee or ranged combat against enemies.

Boxart I stole from Amazon
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/morphx360.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Youtube gameplay/trailer
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/upUHOFoWg_s&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/upUHOFoWg_s&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,W####W#KiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂt##W#########i..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂi##W##########,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :#W###########j:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ #W############j.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂf############W#,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ W##############ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂW##############,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ E############K#W;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ W#W############tGÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂW##############L:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :fW######D.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#K#############i;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ W##############,ÂÂÂÂÂÂW##############D:,ifGj,: ,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#W##############WWÂÂÂÂ K###############W########;ÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ###################ÂÂÂÂ#########################W#i:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,###################KÂÂ#############################ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ fW################W# W#############################G.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ #################W#W#W#############################ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ K##################################################iÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂi###################################################ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ################################################WW#.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .###################################################ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂt##################################################EÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ E##################################################.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#W###############################################W,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#####ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#################################################tÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ########ÂÂÂÂÂÂ#################################################ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##########fÂÂ ##################################################W#################ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ##########WÂÂ ################################################################## 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂL ,; jKLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ###########W #################################################################ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :#KWEKE####KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ###########W###############################################################
ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.EKWWKKWKKKKEE##tÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ iW##################################################################W##W#fÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ #KDKEKKKKKWKKKWK#KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .f####################Wfi############################################W##ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ ;#KKKKKKKKKKKKWKEKK#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂE###################WLi##############################################ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ.f#KKWKKKKKKKKKKKKWKKWWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEKW################i:f#########E##############################WW##fÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂLG#EWKWWWKKKKKKKKKKKKEKEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#################t:iW########t,#################################ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ EKWE#KWKWKKWWWWWKKKKKWK#KfÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##############Wj,i,########if################################Gt########,ÂÂ 
ÂÂ:EKKKKWWWWWKWKKWEKKWWKWWKWWiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##############tiD:W######D,,######W##W#############################W#ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂLKWKKWWWWWWKKKWEKWWKWWKWKWW#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;W###########DW#W,W#####WtG;######W#tG##############################,ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂWEWKWWKWWWWKKWWWLWWWKKKKWKKK#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ###########G###;L#####t:,####W##ti;#############################KÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂEK#KWWWKKWEKKDÂÂÂÂ:KKKEKKKWKWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GW#########fED#E,###WWt,:######tjDD###########################W;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
fKWKW#KK#WW#KGÂÂÂÂÂÂ DKWKKKKKK#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .#########D;iW#;#W##t;DE#W#Kit:###########################KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
i#KWKKEWKKWKL.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,WKWKKKK#jÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ iWW######it;,EW:###i,;###ii,,i:##Wt######################W.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
,WDED#KWW#DÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .#KKKWKWEWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ###ED######KLEf:::#:L#Wi,:#W;t,:L,K#WiL##################W##DÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
,KWEWKKEGÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;WKKEKKE#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ W########iE,#.::i::Wf;L:E.i:,j;Kjii,##################WW#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
,WK#KKWWiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DKWKEEWDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂK#W####Kt,;K.....,if::::,i,,:;;:,:WWGW###############WWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂKWEKiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ K#WKEKEWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ######Lf,K...:G,:,:,,,,:f####W,Di;i################,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#KKKEWK#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtDW####DK,:::..K::,:;,;G##K###WD,:ij#WW############:.DW ..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,KWKEEKWtÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EGGK###,f,:G:.G:,:,:LW#Wi#iifEDt;.,##tiW;######W#;::;,,iWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ WKKKKEW#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,fLGGGGD#K;K,,,.:W:,Lf#t:::..,;;,Gt,,#WjDjfEW######EGEEE;,;;tÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.#KKKKEKWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGGtKDDDGGEWi,,,.:#,,,E.t, :.:.i,;,,,;t#tjWjj#W#####W###f,,,,,KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GWWKKKWWtÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .;.:;,;KGGGGD;;,,:,.,,::,WW, :.:L,,,,;,,iW;Lft########i;G;,,;;:,:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ t#WEKKWEKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ j,,,;,:jGGDGGK,fj;;::;,,,#G ...:,;:,,;;;,iiEtt#######;fW#E;Di,,;DÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKEWKKKWW.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ j ,,,,,,,WGGDDW,;:.,;i,,;:,...:.,,,,,;;iiGWii;#W#W#tiL#EWGjiKWK;;EÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;KDKKKWWÂÂÂÂÂÂ;,,:,;;,,,;EGGDW,,,:::,,,::::,:,,,,,,,;i;;tKi,W###ijLWWEGjDtDWWKL,tÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ #WKKKKKKÂÂÂÂÂÂL:,,,,,;j,:WDDGK,;:;,,,,:,,:::;;Li,;,,iiiGLt;f##jttjj#,,:,WiDLDW#GfÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ KKKWKKK#:ÂÂÂÂ :::,,;;jt,,iGGGGW:,;;:,;;:,,.,i,;;,,;,;i;jjtELEfjjjf:i,,,:;,i#W###KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ WWKKKKKWGÂÂÂÂ ,:,,;;j;j,,;GDDGLW,;ifE,:,,,;;i;,,:;i;fGtttKDDKKEG,,,,tiif,:,;####iÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :KKWKKKKK;ÂÂ ,,:,,;,,,;;,;DDEDDDEE;;::,,,,::,,:;i;i;KEKDGDGWÂÂ:j;:;E,,,;i;,,f#W#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfE#WWEWK#.ÂÂK:;;,;;;;;,,,EDGDGGEKLE,:,,,;,i,ii;WfGKDWKGEGW.ÂÂDj:.i,i,:f,,:;;#WÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ WW#WWKWWD ;,,;,;;,,,,,KDDDGDDEKKfEWitittfDEffGGKDKEWWWG;ÂÂ.DD::L;i,Et:,i,;W#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKDKEKKKWWD,;i;,,,,,,;;DEDEDDEEEKEWjjffLffLfLfWEGEW##tDKÂÂ ,LD:ELi;L;,,;,t,GÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,K#KWKKWW#,,fi;;i,:;;;EDDDDDGEKEKDKDfGDLEKjLWEEDWjW#KLtÂÂ :,ij,G,:tD;,#i,,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EWKWKKKKD;;j,;,;f;iDfWGDGDDEDEKKKDKWfffLGEEKKK#tW;KEDÂÂÂÂWji #iLt;,t;;,;.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .E##WKKKt;;,j,,i;;,LWWWDDDEEEEEKKKDEKWEKEEEEK#DELftL,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDi;tfif;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfKK#WWKj,;;;;:,iE,ifGLGEEEDEEEDKKKEEEEEEEKW#W#GD,L:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKKWKWi;;;;i;i;;ffjtL##GDDEDDEDEEEEEEEEDEK#KD###ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.WWWEji,;;;,jE;Djj;tiKWDEEEEGDEEEEKEEEEKK;KWWE,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEKWWi,,;,DGDEDKtjjtDGGEi:;,KKDDDEEEEEW##DDWD:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ KKWt;::EKGDDDGtLWDi,,:;i;j.KKKEEED#KtiKKDEEDGDGKE,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .WEti;;#W#KKDDWW,:i;:,i,,,,,,WWEEEED##EDKWWDDDDGGGGDWtÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GKt,i####WWW,;;,.,,;,;D,j;::KEKDKEED##EGKDGGGGGGGGGGK,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DEiij####WWW,it;;::iD:f#,,:,DWDKEKK#W#DEKDDDDGDGDGDGLKiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :EGDEDt######,,E:i,:,;,,i,fj;:LKEEE###WDDDDDDDDGDGGGDDEDG;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EGGGDK;#####L;;i,;;,,,;,;;,,;itEWW##WWEEDEDDDGGDGDDDDDDGG#.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .,DGGDDLDW####t,,,,;;,;,L,;,t;tKt#####EKEEDEDDDDDGGDDGGDDDDGWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ..DDGDDKEGDE###ti,,;;;;t;,tii;Dt,#W##KEDEEEDEEDDDGGGDGDDGDGDGEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EDGDDDEDDDDEW#Di;;;,,;;;;;iWtiif#####EEDEEDEDDGGDDDDGGDDDDDDDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDKDDGDDEEDEDDDDGEi,,,i:L:i:tD;####K###EEEEEEEDDDGGGDGGGDDDDDDD:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .DKDDDGDDDDDDDDDDGWtt,;;,jW;;;;L#WKE###KEEEEEEDDDGGDDGGDDDDDDDD:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .;KGDDGGDGDDEDDDDDDDDDEEEti;;;KfE##EEE####EDDEEDEDDGDDDDDDDDDDDDG.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ tWfGDGGGGGDDDDDDDDDDDEDEDGDKKjK###EWEE####EDDEEEDDDDDDEDDDDDDDDDE.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DGLGDGGGGDDDEDEEEDDEDDEEGDGDD#####DWED####KEEEEDDDDEEEDDDDDDDDDDWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,GEGGGGDGGGDDDDDDEDEEEEEEDDDDDW###W#DEDE####WEEEEEDEEEEEEEDDDDGEEWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LDDGGGGGGDDDDDDEEEEEEEEDDDDDGG#####KWEWE#####EEDDDEEEEEEEEDDDEKEE,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂWLEGGGGGDGGGDGGGDDEDEEEDDDDDDGEW####KKEKE#####KEEKEEEEEEEEEDDKEKEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DGGGGGGGGGGDGDGGGDGDDDDDDEDDDGD#W####KEEKE######EEEEEEDEDEDDEWKEDjÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtDGGGGGGGGGGDGGGDDGGGDDDDDDDDDGG#####KEDKEK######KEEEEEEEEGEKWEEDW.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GGGLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDDDDEDW####EEEEEW######KEKEKKEKEEWKEEEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GGDDGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDGDDDDDDEDDE#####DEWKK####WW#WWWWWWKKKKEEEEEDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :KGLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDEEEEGDW#####EDDK:#######EDDEEEEEKEEEEEKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ jDGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDGDEEE######ÂÂÂÂ W#####GDDEEEEEKEKEEEDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ELGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDEDDEKEW######ÂÂÂÂ ###K iEEEEEEKKEEEEEDLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDDDEEEEE W######ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#,##EEEKWDEK#KWWf#ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDDDEDEEÂÂ W######ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EW:;W##W###W#GGEWKDDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDDDDEDEKÂÂÂÂ#######ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ #W:.;;;,;;;;;;##WKKWGEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGLGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDDEDEDDDjÂÂÂÂ #######.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.E#WW#t:;;;tt;;K#####K##KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .LLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDEEDDGÂÂÂÂÂÂ #######LÂÂÂÂÂÂ jW####W#WDLfE###########,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EGLGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDGGDDDEEEWÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂW######iÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,.###W###W############WiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GDGGGGGDGDGGGGGGDDDEKEEDDKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ WK##jÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;D;;GW####WW##W#W##f:t:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDGKLGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEKEDEGGDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#W.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ iKWWLtD.i,LWWGÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂiKEGGGGGGGGGGGDEEEDEDEEGGÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ WDDGGGGGGGGGDDDDDEDEGGLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EWGLGGGGGGGGGDGDDEDDLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKD#GGDGGGGGGDDDDDDDGEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ K..D#LGGDKKEKKEEGDfD;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂK,...WW##EDDEEEEEDDK.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GfKj, .;######WEDEK:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEGLGfK#:.tttEKKfjWKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ EGDDGDfD#,tittitf#WKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DEGDjEKW##ijtittK#WÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂiEDWDW#E###EjftiDW#KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#KDWEK######K,WWWtÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .####DW######WW#,KÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ K##########W#W#:fÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .iW##########.tÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ#########WE,LÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ W,####E,fiÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ @@@@@@ÂÂ @@@ÂÂÂÂÂÂ @@@ÂÂ@@@ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ@@@@@@@ÂÂ @@@ÂÂÂÂÂÂ @@@ÂÂ@@@ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]@ÂÂÂÂÂÂ @@!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ @@!ÂÂ@@@ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ [email protected]!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ [email protected]!ÂÂ@[email protected]ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]@!!ÂÂÂÂ@!!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ @[email protected]ÂÂ[email protected]!ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ [email protected]!!!ÂÂ !!!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ [email protected]!ÂÂ!!!ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ !:!ÂÂ!!:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂ!!:ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ!:!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ::!!:!ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:::: ::ÂÂÂÂ:: ::::ÂÂÂÂ::::ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: : :ÂÂÂÂ: :: : :ÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ªÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMorphX.PAL.XBOX360-SLVÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxbox 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ª
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
ÂÂ

ÂÂ ........... Game: MorphX 

ÂÂ ........... Release Date: 28-05-10

ÂÂ ............Platform: XBOX360 PAL

ÂÂ ........... Files: 74x100ÂÂslv-morphx.rar

ÂÂ ........... Format: ISO 

ÂÂ ........... Region: PAL NTSC-U 

ÂÂ ........... Genre: Action Adventure 

ÂÂ ........... Published: 505 Games

ÂÂ ........... Rip: SLV

ÂÂ ........... link: http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/060/060192.html

ÂÂ ........... Languages: ENG FR SPA ITA GER RUS

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SSV2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy


Aliens have attacked Earth, killing millions in mere seconds. In a desperate attempt to 
retaliate, world leaders defended themselves with nuclear weapons. Now the aliens populate 
the planet, the world is a wasteland and the few remaining human survivors are relegated 
to dwelling in sewers, subways and basements to plot their revenge.


An action-packed third-person shooter, MorphX drops players into the middle of the 
fallout in Moscow, Russia. As part of the new resistance, players awaken in an alien 
laboratory with the option to enhance their stamina and health with Alien DNA, 
but at the cost of gradually turning into a monster. In an effort to fight the 
aliens and find an antidote to the mutation, players can choose to either use 
the Alien DNA to their advantage, or reject it and focus solely on collecting 
a variety of weapons to take down their enemies.<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## ganons (Jun 1, 2010)

anyone played it? is it good?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 2, 2010)

I've downloaded but not burned yet everyone I've spoke to says it sucks but I'll wait for some gamer reviews to show up.


----------



## ganons (Jun 2, 2010)

isnt the official rls like 3 months away?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah:
MorphX	505 Games		09/17/10	EU
MorphX	505 Games		09/28/10	US


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 7, 2010)

I played this ages ago on PC. It was under a different name, however. Anyways, it was mediocre through and through. It's about on par with an Infernal.


----------

